# Gold plating



## Palladium (Oct 3, 2012)

I need someone to re plate a small piece of jewelry that i have that has sentimental value. Anyone here able to do that?


----------



## Irons2 (Oct 3, 2012)

Palladium said:


> I need someone to re plate a small piece of jewelry that i have that has sentimental value. Anyone here able to do that?



Is it made of Tungsten? :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Oct 3, 2012)

You ain't right! :lol:


----------



## Oz (Oct 4, 2012)

Now that’s funny!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 4, 2012)

If it is important to you, I would find a plating shop that specializes in jewelry. You might find a jeweler that could do a good job although most use baths that can only plate a thin deposit. The most important thing in re-plating anything is the person's ability to properly prepare the object for plating. If it were mine, I would ask a lot of questions before I gave it to someone. I would also ask to see some objects that the guy has plated.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Oct 4, 2012)

Just for information sake, here is a simple video on gold plating...

Warning the music is addictive, you will not be able to get the tune out of your head once you listen to it.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnU7HQ18cGA&feature=fvwp&NR=1[/youtube]

Scott


----------

